# Canon 7D vs Nikon D7100 for video



## vtechproductions (May 9, 2013)

Looks like Nikon is making some strides when it comes to video. The low light performance is impressive. But until they allow aperture control on these while shooting, I don't think it will work for many people. When i'm filming a wedding and following a bride from indoors to outside, I have to change my settings while shooting and I need aperture control. I can't stop recording to change settings. Hopefully Canon can match the D7100 for video because it looks impressive. I'll be sticking with Canon 7D for sure because of the aperture control but I do wish the low light performance was more like the D7100. The 5D3 gets me there but at 2.5x the price. 
Nikon D7100 vs Canon 7D Part 2 - Video Features | Which is the best Video DSLR


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 25, 2013)

need to watch frame rates with Nikons as well, don't know about the D7100 specifically but they seemed to be concentrating on 24fps for a while.

Great unless you need to shoot for TV.


----------



## bholliman (May 26, 2013)

The D7100 is three years newer than the 7D. A better comparison for the D7100 will be Canons 70D when its announced.


----------

